# Unterschied zwischen Futterboilies und "normalen"?



## astra2016v (11. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,
als Karpfenneuling habe ich mal ne Frage bezüglich Futterboilies.
Ich leite mal vom Namen ab, dass man diese Boilies zum anfüttern nimmt.
Sind die denn nicht auch als Hakenköder geeignet oder was genau ist der Unterschied?
Warum eignen sich einige Boilies nur zum füttern?
Wann ist ein Boilie ein Futterboilie und wann auch als Hakenköder geeignet?

Oder ist das alles quatsch und Boilie ist Boilie?|kopfkrat


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Futterboilies und "normalen"?*

futterboilies sind meist von minderer wertigkeit, viel masse für wenig geld eben.

macht aber aus meiner sicht wenig sinn, wenn man damit füttert und mit den " guten" bolies angelt.

wenn ich dir jeden tag trocknes brot auf den tisch haue kommt du am 3 ten tag auch nicht mehr an den futterplatz 

lass die finger davon, füttere lieber weniger, aber gute boilies.

was jetzt gut und schlecht ist muss jeder wissen, der eine sagt so, der nächste so.

gute zutaten, frische zutaten machen einen guten boilie aus, auch die zusammenstellung sollte durchdacht sein.

ist nicht immer einfach, aber hier findest du einige gute rezepte, die man selber rollen kann und auch für anfänger machbar sind.

ich weiss es werden jetzt wieder viele sagen sie fangen auch auf die billiogen boilies, richtig, dem wiederspreche ich auch nicht, aber mehr bzw dauerhafter wirst du mit guten boilies fangen.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Futterboilies und "normalen"?*

Meinst du evt den unterschied zw den normalen boilies in 1,2,5 kg usw und den in meist kleinen dosen abgepackten?

Die Hookbaits, wie sie die meisten verkaufen in kleinen dosen, sind meist vom gewicht her ausgewogen, also somit sollten sie fast schwerelos sein


----------



## Marc 24 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Futterboilies und "normalen"?*



Dr. Kalamaris schrieb:


> Meinst du evt den unterschied zw den normalen boilies in 1,2,5 kg usw und den in meist kleinen dosen abgepackten?



Ich glaube er meint wirklich die sogenannten "Futterboilies", die nichts mit hochwertigen Boilies zu tun haben. Dabei handelt es sich oft um Restboilies oder extrem billige Boilies. Für mich machen die absolut keinen Sinn. Ich habe schon oft überlegt, ob es überhaupt jemanden gibt, der hinter den Futterboilies einen Sinn sieht. Höchstens "Kundenverarsche".


----------



## mephy87 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Futterboilies und "normalen"?*

Futterboilies sind einfach nur Ausschuss. Sei es kurz vor der Überlagerung, nicht der Norm gerecht, ein Versuch in der Zusammensetzung usw.

Sie pauschal als Unsinn zu bezeichnen ist nicht richtig.

Oft sind es die Reste aus verschiedenen Sorten. Für mich macht es z.B. schon Sinn sie zu füttern wenn man an großen Seen angelt wo die Menge an Futter eben nicht im Bereich von 1 bis 5Kg pro Tag liegt. Irgendjemand muss das ja auch alles zahlen.

Wenn Boilies nun von der üblichen Form oder etwas von der Zusammensetzung abweichen sehe ich da kein Problem. Auch sehe ich kein Problem mit vielen verschiedenen Sorten zu füttern. Ich denke ausschlaggebend ist dass Futter am Platz ist was aufgenommen wird.

Grüße


----------



## Marc 24 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Futterboilies und "normalen"?*



mephy87 schrieb:


> Futterboilies sind einfach nur Ausschuss. Sei es kurz vor der Überlagerung, nicht der Norm gerecht, ein Versuch in der Zusammensetzung usw.



Das habe ich noch nie gehört, dass man Boilies, die nicht der Norm gerecht sind, anderweitig verkauft werden. Wenn das von den "guten" Boilieherstellern gezielt verkauft wird: Her mit der Adresse .
Ich persönlich habe bei meinem örtlichen Händler Futterboilies gesehen, die nach mit 5 verschiedenen Farben angepinselten Flummis aussahen. 
Es ist sicher von Vorteil, wenn man sich die Dinger mal vorher ansehen kann, um mal 1-2 genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen (Konsistenz, etwas größere Bestandteile ausfindig machen und sich vielleicht auch einfach von dem Verkäufer etwas zu den Teilen erzählen lassen) .


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Futterboilies und "normalen"?*

Dann brauchst aber auch nicht mit einem anderen Boilie angeln, wenn der Platz schon mit "Futterboilies" angefüttert wird.

Ich finde das auch quatsch. Da füttern dann manche Leute tagelang Boilies der Firma XYZ die im Laden Kilopreise von 2-4 Euro haben und am Angeltag befinden sich dann Markenknödel am Haar...
Entweder du bekommst Fisch mit den gefütterten Boilies auf den Platz, dann hängt auch der gefütterte Boilie dran, oder das funktioniert nicht, dann spar ich mir aber auch das Füttern mit solchen Zeug.


----------



## mephy87 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Futterboilies und "normalen"?*

Mal abgesehen davon dass SB auch minderwertige Futterboilies verkauft hier mal die Beschreibung zu den Futterboilies die ich beispielsweise meine:



> Futterboilie gemischt im Beutel 18 & 24 mm
> 
> (konserviert)
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.successful-baits.de


----------



## Döbeldepp (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Futterboilies und "normalen"?*

:qFutterboilie:q

Tut mir leid aber ich finde es echt kreativ wie die Firmen mit nichts neue Märkte erschließen. Boilie ist Boilie , ob nun Marke oder nicht. Naja ich sehe das einige drauf anspringen. 

Richtige Futterboilies in meinem Sinne sind das 
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....sh-Bait-Classic-Soluballs-18-mm---3-0-kg.html

Weil ich die auch mit Wurfrohr rausfeuern kann. Desweiteren reichen ein paar stück um im Umfeld kleine Futterteppiche zu legen und die Karpfen zur Suche zu animieren. Benutze sie selber.10-12 Stück mit an den Angelplatz gepackt und gut ist . 
Habs mal auf Sicht im Flachwasser ausprobiert, Lösen sich je nach Temperatur nach 10-15 Min auf und ergeben kleine Futterhaufen, Erst kloppen sich die Rotaugen drum , durch das ganze wurde ne Schleie aufmerkam und dann hat nach ner halben Stunde ein Karpfen neugierig vorbeigeschaut was da los ist. Ansonsten benutze ich bei längeren Ansitzen Halibutt,Mais,Melasse und Tigernusspellets. Das kommt mir günstiger und bringt auch Erfolge.

Hier noch nen Link zu den Mais,Mellasse und Tigernusspellets:

http://www.common-baits.com/index.php?cPath=36


Will hier keinem ausreden das mann Boilies anfüttert , hat auch seine Erfolge was ich auf keinen Fall bestreite. Nur das es extra Futterboilies gibt ist reine Verkaufsstrategie um Restmengen los zu werden . (meiner Meinung nach )

Petri


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Futterboilies und "normalen"?*



> Mal abgesehen davon dass SB auch minderwertige Futterboilies verkauft hier mal die Beschreibung zu den Futterboilies die ich beispielsweise meine:
> 
> 
> Zitat:
> ...



Wieso "minderwertig"?  Hier werden lediglich die Produktionsreste der "hochwertigen" Boilies aufgearbeitet. Die Inhaltsstoffe sind also identisch. Es entstehen dabei nur neue Mischungen, was ja nun wirklich keinen Nachteil bedeuten muss.

Wenn man nun nicht unbedingt mit dem Wurfrohr große Weiten anfüttern muss, man kein Pedant ist und diese B-Ware preislich stimmt, dann sehe ich darin einen echten Gewinn. Sowohl als Futter-, als auch als Köderboilie.


----------



## Marc 24 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Futterboilies und "normalen"?*

Danke für die Antwort, Mephy87. Klingt ganz interessant. Wie gesagt, dann gibt es auch große Unterschiede bei der Qualität von Futterboilies. Die von Successfulbaits sind ja sogar für den Preis ganz ansprechend .


----------



## mephy87 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Futterboilies und "normalen"?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wieso "minderwertig"?  Hier werden lediglich die Produktionsreste der "hochwertigen" Boilies aufgearbeitet. Die Inhaltsstoffe sind also identisch. Es entstehen dabei nur neue Mischungen, was ja nun wirklich keinen Nachteil bedeuten muss.
> 
> Wenn man nun nicht unbedingt mit dem Wurfrohr große Weiten anfüttern muss, man kein Pedant ist und diese B-Ware preislich stimmt, dann sehe ich darin einen echten Gewinn. Sowohl als Futter-, als auch als Köderboilie.



Da haben wir uns missverstanden denn genau das ist auch meine Meinung. Mit den minderwertigen meinte ich eher die Futterboilies von SB die extra zu diesem Zweck hergestellt werden. http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop/product_info.php?products_id=996


----------



## carptiger (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Futterboilies und "normalen"?*

Wieso testet ihr nicht mal welche, die bevor sie abgeschickt werden frisch gerollt werden, wie zum Beispiel diese hier:
http://www.cockbaits.com/Penny-Fishboilies-20mm-5-Kg-Beutel
Es gibt natürlich noch andere und wenn jemand besser kennt bitte schreibt mir


----------



## Daniel667 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Futterboilies und "normalen"?*

Also ich habe mir eben "fäschlicherweise" 3kg im Angebot das "Top Sekret" Sorte Vanille gekauft. Jetzt lese ich diesen Thread hier, weil ich eben erst die Bezeichnung Futterboilie gelesen habe 

Nun mal meine Frage: Kann ich mich darauf einstellen, dass diese Art Boilies, weil es Futterboilies sind, sich schneller auflösen? Die Härte ist vergleichbar mit den normalen Boilies von Top Secret. Ansonten würde ich sie auch an die Luft setzen, damit sie härter werden. Ich werde jetzt natürlich auch am Angeltag mit diesen Boilies fischen (in Kombination mit einem hochwertigen Pop Up).


----------



## mlkzander (15. August 2014)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Futterboilies und "normalen"?*

top secret, da habe ich bei allen produkten nur ein augenrollen über........

das dass überhaupt noch jemand kauft wundert mich echt

aber wenn du dem zeugs vertraust und du fängst, warum nicht


----------



## Daniel667 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Futterboilies und "normalen"?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> top secret, da habe ich bei allen produkten nur ein augenrollen über........
> 
> das dass überhaupt noch jemand kauft wundert mich echt
> 
> aber wenn du dem zeugs vertraust und du fängst, warum nicht



Naja, ich fange sozusagen erst mit dem Karpfenangeln an.
Habe auch schon die Hot Chili von Quantum probiert. Darauf hatte ich nichts gefangen. Vorher auf Top Secret Tutti Frutti schon.
Ich denke man kann schon drauf fangen, aber hochwertigere Boilies sind wohl von der Zusammensetzung her und vom "Arbeiten" unter Wasser besser.


----------



## Buchsbaum (16. August 2014)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Futterboilies und "normalen"?*

Ich habe dieses Jahr verschiedene Boillies ausgetestet.
Dazu gehörten Boillies von Quantum,Gulp Carp und billig Futterboillies(3,30€-kg).

Ich hab an verschiedenen Gewässern gefischt(see,fluss) und konnte dabei auf die billigen genau so schöne fische überlisten wie auf die teurem.


----------



## Plötzenangler (18. August 2014)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Futterboilies und "normalen"?*



mephy87 schrieb:


> Futterboilies sind einfach nur Ausschuss. Sei es kurz vor der Überlagerung, nicht der Norm gerecht, ein Versuch in der Zusammensetzung usw.
> 
> Sie pauschal als Unsinn zu bezeichnen ist nicht richtig.
> 
> ...



das kommt immer aufs Gewässer an, ich beangle 2 unterschiedliche Gewässer regelmäßig und diese Gewässer kenn ich seit vielen Jahren, eins ist ein vollkommen verkrauteter gut besetzter See, dort finden die Fische mehr als ausreichend natürlicher Nahrung, man fängt dort nur mit guten Boilies! Die Karpfen sind dort sehr wählerisch weil sie genug zu futtern haben, sie sind dort nicht auf Boilies usw. angewiesen!! An dem anderen See sieht es ganz anders aus, dort ist ein extrem hoher Besatz aber kaum natürliche Nahrung du kannst alles mögliche dort füttern die fressen wirklich alles.


----------

